# My lab bitch smells fishy



## louise1967 (24 November 2009)

Why would my lab bitch smell fish most of the time round her back end, I have 2 lab bitches both neutered, and its the 1 yr old that smalls strongly, it attracts my dog lab to that end and hes neutered to.


----------



## CorvusCorax (24 November 2009)

Do you feed James Wellbeloved?

It could be her anal glands?

I would take her to the vet to rule out an infection and anal glands, as mentioned.


----------



## louise1967 (24 November 2009)

she's fed beta active and I dont think its her anal glands as shes not bothered by that end nor does she scrape her behind along the ground, my last dog used to suffer with blocked anal glands, so I sort of know haw to spot that, I did wonder if it was anything to do with either being neutered at 8 months before her 1st season or her not washing herself, she is fine in herself, but has had this smell for months


----------



## CAYLA (24 November 2009)

If she is scooting as CC suggests it's def her glands, Beta......I find makes dogs into farting machines, I made the mistake of picking a bag up the other week when none of my usual stuff was in, my dogs where farting and crapping like troopers 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Not read properly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, but would still see if her glands need a squeeze, sometimes they dont scoot.....she may have an infection if she is letting off punginty smells then, I would take a urine sample and her off to the vet, something sounds out of balance down there.


----------



## louise1967 (24 November 2009)

I will ask the vet what he thinks, they seem fine on beta never have upset tummies, diariahh or wind, infact they have stomaches of steal I feed them anything and everything, they are very slimline labs so always trying to feed them up.  Having had a dog previously who had a lot of anal gland problems throughout his life, he never experienced a fishy smell, but the smell is def from that end, just not sure which dept though


----------



## PucciNPoni (25 November 2009)

Sounds like anal glands to me.


----------

